# Craftsman side chair



## John Brock (Jan 5, 2018)

This is one of 8 Craftsman spindle style side chairs I designed and built for our Seattle Craftsman home. It is based on a style by Leopold and John George Stickley with some unique design elements so they can not be passed off as "originals" when they go out of my control.
I used quarter sawn white oak and then ammonia fumed them. They are finished with dark dewaxed shellac and paste wax, and upholstered in dark green leather. All joinery is mortise and tenon. Some joints are pinned through tenons as is typical of the Craftsman style. 
I'm starting another 8 soon for our larger home in Woodway.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 5, 2018)

When you start those do a tutorial I. The classroom section, it would be fun to follow along as you build them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 5, 2018)

Fantastic! I like arts and crafts style, too bad my wife doesn't...


----------



## DKMD (Jan 5, 2018)

Beautiful work, John! It’s tough to beat the Craftsman/Stickley look for my tastes, and you’ve done a great job with the chair.


----------

